# Odd skewb spheremod



## Trovaa (Nov 7, 2017)

So at the last two competitions I went to, this dude had a bag full of these sphere skewb mods. A few of them looked like baseballs and the others looked like globes. Could only manage to find a picture of the skewb globe (since i can't take a picture with anything)

Anyone know where these are from?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 28, 2017)

They are Skewb Balls though I'm not sure who makes the ones you mention. Google Mozhi Skewb Ball.


----------

